# Looking for Captain David Southan



## jaolt1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello...Sailed with Capt. Southan years ago on Irving Oil tankers(Kentline Ltd.) Canada. Would like to say Hi. Has he retired from the sea or is he still sailing?
Jan Peter Olthafer


----------

